# I'm Still Feeling NYE



## Salty dog (Jan 2, 2014)

As predicted we set a record this year.

What sucks is it's a special four course menu and I'm the only guy who really knows what to do. Same thing every year.
It's extremely stressful. 

Worked a solid 19 hours, 12 hours under the influence. I wouldn't recommend to just anyone.

This is the first time I've been out of bed since 2013. I keep forgetting I'm not as young as I used to be.

We got er done done though.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 2, 2014)

"Aagghh, no more yanky my wanky, the Dong need food!"


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2014)

i don't think i have recovered from NYE still.. haven't had time to rest! come to think of it, had a few days since that's been even more intense.


----------

